# how to remove breeding harness crayon marks?



## byardbabe (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all,
This year I decided to try a breeding/marking harness instead of hand breeding.  It sure makes it easy to see who was serviced and when.  Also Bullwinkle is a busy guy after dark!!  My queston is does anyone know how to remove the crayon marks once they are done?  Any advice, suggestons ect would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 28, 2012)

try the orange hand soap for grease? GoGo hand soap.  Just guessing, but we do use the orange hand soap on our bucks legs for the yellow stains.


----------



## byardbabe (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks 20kidsonhill, I'll try that.  All my goats even Bullwinkle are blue from head to hoof!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 28, 2012)

We've never tried to remove them...they always disappear on their own anyway within a couple months.

I agree with 20kids, you can try a soap for grease and just give your goats a bath  Dawn might work, too.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep, the marks fade really well, and I think most people just leave them.  The crayon scours out once the sheep is shorn (and the fleece is washed).  Besides, I like looking at the colorful butts.  

Oh geesh, this is the goat forum, not the sheep forum.  It'll be even easier then!  I bet the color will all fade away on its own, but if not Dawn, Ivory, or Orvus will work.


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

If you think your animals look bad... You should see my sheep after I used the red raddle paint. It looked like a mountain lion went on the loose... 
Even my Great Pyrenees had red paint all over him... 

The paint usually comes off in less than a month. Then again, I have hair sheep and it has been raining a lot


----------



## byardbabe (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody,
I think I will just wait for it to fade.  I got the blue crayon, and now all my babies(goats) are blue!!  They do look pretty funny though.


----------

